# pressure washing/lawn care



## just-a-man (Jul 24, 2013)

I will do anykind of pressure washing/lawn care work for very cheap prices. I am a college student just trying to make some extra money. Have all my own equipment call or text 850-572-3232. Caleb


----------



## just-a-man (Jul 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## just-a-man (Jul 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Had Caleb come out to the house today to do some pressure washing. It was cold as hell, but him and his partner did a great job for a great price. Would recommend him to anybody needing any pressure washing or any type of yard work done.


----------



## just-a-man (Jul 24, 2013)

Bumb


----------



## just-a-man (Jul 24, 2013)

Going on a bow hunt to Illinois next year. Help a brother make some extra huntig money


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello Caleb,

I would like for you to come on by and give me an estimate. I am a disabled vet looking for someone to cut my grass clean the yard. Let me know if you are able to do it. I live in Pensacola. Let me know what day you can come by and I will send you my address.

Thanks,
Willie


----------



## just-a-man (Jul 24, 2013)

Bump! Give me a call or text. Willing to do anything for a fair price.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Bump for Caleb. He's been helping me get my yard ready to rent my house. He is a very hard worker and trust worthy. He gets the job done without supervision. I plan on using him for future projects. Highly recommend!!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I gotta get up with this guy, we have several projects he can help us with *


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I met him yesterday. He is a very polite young man. Very rare these days.


----------



## just-a-man (Jul 24, 2013)

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Had Caleb over to knock down a load of dirt and spread it out in my backyard. He showed up on time and worked his rear off until the job was done. Highly recommend him for anything you need done.


----------

